# some advice tips... CAS bmk powder outside 5449-12-7



## Botsauto-Dutchland (Saturday at 11:12 AM)

So after some strugles we start with nothing

cas 5449-12-7 Conversion Yields phosforic acid 75/85 or sulfuric acid 98..

I will do this outside i have 1kg bmk glycidate sodium salt.

any tips i not yet own any type of glasware exept some adapters and a lift..

in the time i dont stir or my accu is stirring i will add formic acid to nh4carbonate... or is there a faster better way to get formamide ?? i just heat the solution to 160c for an hour.. vacuum distilation is not possible now.

its sounds or looks like i am lazy but i cant do some test i will do it in 3 steps 1kg bmk powder -->p2p next night steam distil and preparing formamide, step 3 leuckart 

any tips are very welcome 
use stainless steel pot ?
hdpe for the first conversion p2p refluX needed in meaning of yield or just add acid.
glass will be arived at leackart step.

thanks for all advice

ps i hate this way working with chemicals normally i realy enjoy just watching the reaction and take your time.. but now i cant and have no experiance like this style

ps somebody experiance with sodium lime and the carboxilic acid sodium salt reaction..
so i add my cas 5449-12-7 to lime powder( *Soda lime* is a mixture of NaOH and CaO)
Tell me how i move it to right location


----------



## Sweswe

phosphoric acid 85% (75 also work use less water) can also use HCI. 

glassware borosilicate 3.3,
No stainless Steel Pots when dealing with acid.

You need reflux when you Convert BMK..


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

so yea i lose to much p2p boiling of with h20 i realised 
but the chromenickel iron does it affect yield ?

and whats the Chemical reason it has to be phosforic acid? used to make the amine salt with it but never used with bmk conversions apaan p2np.. 
if you know it i appreciate if you will share it


----------



## Sweswe

well have never used chrome nickel iron. you don't need to use phosphoric acid, try the HCI route, the yield is more or less the same.


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

oke i heard you should keep temp in the range of 140-150c,
so i think i go safe and pick up some 75 phosforic acros the border.. i did a small fast ''test'' with sulfuric acid it completly disolved and the complete liquid became dark yellow and a smell bit like apaan. after my ac cleaner was empty and the car ventilated enough i drove away i am not so relaxed these days outside. i am thinking about a hotel or camper for a night or 2 but a cold water trap for acid vapers and b smell aint enought should a small carbon filter helps ?


----------

